# Costa Rica referral?



## Hooked on Reds (Oct 2, 2007)

Finally planning the big trip we've been talking about for several years. 

Heading down to Coast Rica next year for hopefully some awesome Tarpon & Snook fishing. 

Can anyone suggest destinations to stay at? Hoping to make like a 5 day trip and want somewhere nice enough that the wife will enjoy her days at the resort/room and also feel very safe!
So far it looks like the northern Carribean is the way to go for what Im taklking about? Thank you for any info.

Hooked-


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

The Silver King Lodge is a nice facility and has good guides. There's not much to do other than hang out at the lodge since it is out in the jungle.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

My wife and I went to Rio Colorado several years ago.

We wished we had gone to Silver King.

The guides seem to hop from one to the other. So you're looking for a good lodging operation. Silver King (right next door) looked nicer than Rio Colorado.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

The last report I had was from a couple of fellows that fished out of Rio Parismina and they had a great trip. Their trip was in October, when are you planning to go? Here's the link.

http://www.riop.com/

Personally, all my experience in CR has been on the other side and in the freshwater laeks. I hope you have a great trip.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I second Chris' recommendation. I have stayed and fished there. It used to be owned by a couple from San Antonio and the Texas hospitality certainly lived in Costa Rica at this lodge. The fishing is great, guides speak English and the grounds of the lodge are secluded on their own side of the river and everything is well manicured and groomed. A pool, bar and eating facilities that are very nice. 

If I were to go back to Costa Rica and not Nicaragua, this is the ONLY place I would go.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

By the way, as I recall, the big fish are there in the fall - September/October - the river is up and it is sardine season. There are a lot of fish and the weather is better in March - May.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

*Costa rica*

Does anyone have any ideas about how to book one of these trips if three people want to go. It would be fine if all of us shared a guide. Is one of these places more kid friendly than another? Thanks


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

I WOULDN'T recommend Silver King Lodge. I fished there with my Dad and brother in February and while the guides and fishing was pretty good the cost was way too much for what you get. 
Here is my report http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=3307464#post3307464. They are pinching pennies and it shows-if they dropped the price a little or improved the food it would be worth it. I have heard tons of good things about Eddie Brown so I would try and get in touch with him.
http://www.eddiesportfishing.com/
Absolutely do not go to Rio Colorado-it looked like it was deserted and about to collapse.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

We fished 3 to a boat but each still paid the double occupancy cost since we still needed 2 rooms. If you book with someone like Eddie Brown he charges by the day for the boat and uses several different lodges as he follows the fish. Not sure about kid friendly but none of these places are "adult" only and if the kid is old enough to fish and handle some rough seas then you will be fine.


prarie dog said:


> Does anyone have any ideas about how to book one of these trips if three people want to go. It would be fine if all of us shared a guide. Is one of these places more kid friendly than another? Thanks


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

TX Chiken, thanks for the info. The kid can handle more rough water than I can I'm not worried about that. Some of these lodges can get jammed up with drunks that dislike having a kid around, kinda cramps their style. Thanks again.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

It's been a number of years but when I was at Rio Parismina Lodge, everybody there was focused on tarpon fishing, in bed early etc. But I think any place could end up with drunks, get the wrong crowd and you have that problem. There is no way to predict, plan or try and get around that - that is the luck of the draw.

Just contact the lodge from the website, I'm sure they will work with you. Remember, these folks are from Texas so you get that kind of hospitality. Oh, and the food is GREAT.


----------



## Just Fishin (Jul 15, 2006)

I have fished CR several times. Once with Rio Colorado and twice with Silver king. My vote would be Silver King. I have not been there for several years, so things could have changed. At the time I was there it was the best place on the Rio Colorado!


----------



## Hooked on Reds (Oct 2, 2007)

Great info guys, Thanks!

Yeah from the time I've been able to look online or talk to folks I've narrowed it down to either Rio Parismina or the Silver king lodge. both seem like a great adventure. 

Is the fall or the spring the bigger fish season? any recommendations on what month to go? we are wide open right now, it looked like we would be fishing the rivers no matter what month, but I would think the deeper water would hold larger tarpon...?

Since its my wife and me going for about a week Im thinking on hitting one of these lodges for two or three days then hopefully catching a flight back to somewhere on the Pacific or in-land to see more of costa rica. any recommendations on awesome places to stay and not tarpon fish??

thanks!
Hooked/


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

When you head across country, check out Tabacon Hot Springs, near the town of Furtuna. Spa with hot tubs heated by the local volcano...and, it's just up the road from Lake Arenal, if you don't mind a little fresh water fishing.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Arenal is very cool. If you have never seen an erupting volcano, this is a good place to see, hear, and experience one.

The rangers allowed me to camp there at the visitor center after I was reluctant to leave when night came on. From time to time, all night long, the ground would begin to shake then you would hear the roar of the eruption. From the view point, you would occasionally get pelted by hot sand-size particles. More of an experience than some folks would want perhaps but I thought it was a very cool experience.

Here is a link: http://costa-rica-guide.com/Natural/Arenal.html


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

If you get to the pacific side take your wife to Villa Caletas (http://www.hotelvillacaletas.com/the_hotel_welcome.html), if only for a night. Trust me, it's worth it. Do not miss.

Eat dinner at the Hotel Poseidon in Jaco.

There is also a cool surfer bar right around the corner from Poseidon in Jaco. World class chips and guac. Try the tuna poke.

I'm really not a fancy hotel guy or a food freak, but a good friend insisted I do all this and he was right. Trust me.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Felipe can set it all up for ya!

http://www.gooddayteam.com/east-west-fishing-program.html


----------



## Hooked on Reds (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks for the info Boys! Scott - great Tarpon info.

Hunter - I'll check that out for sure!


----------

